# IBSuppress Stabilizing Tablets



## ibsuppress (Oct 26, 2007)

We are a group of IBS sufferers who developed a portable, all natural product that is easy to carry on-the-go and can give more confidence and control to sufferers who have diarrhea-related symptoms. It is intended for those times when you are away from home and need to manage your condition. Check out our website at http://www.ibsuppress.com. We are engaged in the long process of presenting to retailers but in the interim, we are offering the product online.As thanks for all the good advice we have gotten from this community through the years, please enter promo code "ibsgroup4b" for free shipping. We ship to the U.S. only.Thanks and feel well!


----------

